# Lowrance Network Cable



## bigsplash (Nov 7, 2013)

What cable do I need to hook up another HDS unit to the existing one?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Ranger6 (Dec 27, 2015)

The majority of your data can be shared between the units with just an Ethernet cable connection. Depending on what your really trying to accomplish you may also need to connect the two with a NEMA 2000 connection also.


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

Look at the very bottom boxes. http://lowranceprostaff.dk/download/lowrance_hds/HDSSystemOverview.pdf


----------



## bigsplash (Nov 7, 2013)

Will the ethernet cable also act as a power supply? Or do I need a power source as well? If so, what cable would I need for that? Thanks for any help.


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

Blue power plug for both,the Ethernet goes between the two,to the yellow plugs.https://www.boemarine.com/products/lowrance-power-cable-f-hds-series


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

The yellow ethernet cable will link two together. Your second graph will be a mirror image of the one that is running off of the transducer. You will need to power the second unit with the normal blue power plug. Another option is getting a trolling motor bracket for a transducer and running the front graph off of that transducer giving you a view of under the front of the boat and the helm mounted graph will use the transducer mounted off the transom unless you have a thru-hull. I got my ethernet cable on amazon they have several different lengths available.


----------

